# Have the riots thwarted your hitching plans?



## DuHastMich (Jun 1, 2020)

I have seen a large number of riots from around the country spill onto highways and interstates, making them impassable in some circumstances.

Have any of you attempted to hitch through this? Did you have to re-route? 

My plans are on hold after a buddy of mine called me 45 minutes after being jumped hitching along the Dan Ryan Expressway just before downtown Chicago on Saturday. He's a bit shook, but ok.


----------



## Bushpig (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm glad to hear that your buddy is ok. 

I'd like to say that the riots have not affected my travels, but I can't yet. Fucking up my back put my travels on hold. I'm healing up and as soon as I'm confident, I'm gonna hit the road, riots ore not. I'm not going to seek out the major cities where they're happening, but I'm not gonna avoid travel because of them either.


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Jun 2, 2020)

did he get jumped by the pigs or by a driver? if he's still in the area and needs to get somewhere, im heading into the city again tomorrow. dm me if yall need.


----------



## Jakethehobosexual (Jun 3, 2020)

DuHastMich said:


> I have seen a large number of riots from around the country spill onto highways and interstates, making them impassable in some circumstances.
> 
> Have any of you attempted to hitch through this? Did you have to re-route?
> 
> My plans are on hold after a buddy of mine called me 45 minutes after being jumped hitching along the Dan Ryan Expressway just before downtown Chicago on Saturday. He's a bit shook, but ok.


Good question! I want to leave soon despite the media. I think it's good to travel and hitch during the day opposed to nighttime which is clearly more dangerous. I'm new to hitching as well so thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## DuHastMich (Jun 3, 2020)

EmmaAintDead said:


> did he get jumped by the pigs or by a driver? if he's still in the area and needs to get somewhere, im heading into the city again tomorrow. dm me if yall need.



By a car load of young wannabe thugs. He managed to make it to Davenport, IA, where he is shacked up with his brother.


----------



## superphoenix (Jun 3, 2020)

Can't imagine it would be easy now between virus and protest stuff. Maybe exceptions made if you're in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2020)

Many cities in California are enacting curfews, even small towns. 

Some of them have provisions for homeless some don't. So just to be safe I'd make sure to carry ID and look the part. 

Regardless though the police are going to be on high alert for a long time I imagine.


----------



## dtlight (Sep 11, 2020)

Found the virus making it more hard than anything else, honestly


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Sep 12, 2020)

As long as there are railroad police officials not getting involved in riots that occur outside their jurisdictions and protect their trains, there should be no reason for riots to take place in a train yard anyways.

Whenever I want to ride a train or hitchhike along the way, I would prefer staying away from places that have riots and protests. I would at times read ahead of any local news websites related to my destination to see if there were any reports related to riots/protests before I decide what to do or what can be done from there on.


----------

